

Media Temple Hacked? - mdink

What is it with all the hosting companies get assaulted? Or maybe it was something they did (have not searched extensively). Anyways just wanted to throw this out there in case anyone has to do damage control (like me..)<p>www.mediatemple.net
======
antidaily
Media Temple grid server has awful uptime. It's always down for some reason or
another. Stay away, folks.

~~~
calebhicks
I've actually heard the opposite. I was planning on moving from BlueHost to
Media Temple Grid Server. I know neither are top-of-the-line-or-even-close
services. But I don't have any 24/7 mission critical projects either.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Do make sure you leave Bluehost. They denied some stuff about a big malware
attack and generally acted ridiculous:

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/06/bluehost-talks-down-
malware-p...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/06/bluehost-talks-down-malware-
percentages.html)

------
chime
Their DNS is down.

